# Fall Festival



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In the past, I have introduced Lemax figures. I noticed they are 40 percent off at Michaels now. Last year I painted up some pumpkins. So now let's have a seasonal shootout. A photo to get us into fall. Let's see. 

I would start it off so let me find something.

From last year.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> In the past, I have introduced Lemax figures. I noticed they are 40 percent off at Michaels now. Last year I painted up some pumpkins. So now let's have a seasonal shootout. A photo to get us into fall. Let's see.
> 
> I would start it off so let me find something.
> 
> From last year.



OK, but you got to add a this year version too.
I know you already have one made up,,,,right?

Give me some time I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A few old corn cobs, an apple stem, some epoxy ... yeah ... T-Man's gotta be workin' on something!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...and Halloween is just around the corner!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have not seen scale corn stalks. That would add a lot. If you notice the picture again I have a black pipe cleaner spider to the right. It's not very clear. My recent Michaels purchase was a "Lemax flying ghost". I think it was a fake spyder,I can't remember were it is?????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I have not seen scale corn stalks. That would add a lot. If you notice the picture again I have a black pipe cleaner spider to the right. It's not very clear. My recent Michaels purchase was a "Lemax flying ghost". I think it was a fake spyder,I can't remember were it is?????



I noticed the spider, I like the skeleton with the vulture.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Time to make the pumpkins.











Now to decorate. I picked this tractor up in the early summer. Headless like so many toys. I decided to give him a brain.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That tractor looks quite old. Any idea what/when?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A quick e bay revealed a Ford/Fordson tractor around 1923.

My wheels have round hole rims not spokes.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am still making pumpkins. You can't have enough. Last year I saved a bunch of the small acorns. This year was a bust. I saw some but nothing compared to last year.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Those look FABULOUS! Very realistic... perfect for a New England fall scene.

I wonder if hurricane Irene affected the oak trees / acorns at all? We had a lot of salt damage (via salty rain) to the trees along the coast in RI.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The acorns do make excellent pumpkins.:thumbsup:

I have nothing for your fall thread T.

But it looks like I am not the only one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I can't think of anything either so I make pumpkins as therapy.


----------

